# Colonoscopy Who is a good gastroenterologist in Chapala area?



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

My husband has been under treatment for colon cancer. He needs a colonoscopy at least once a year. Who is the best? Thank you so much. We want to move to this area but need this important health checkup.
Barbara


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Colonoscopy should be done in hospital, not at a local clinic or office. Accidental perforation or other complications can be fatal outside of a hospital setting. So, Guadalajara is the place to have it done and there are several world class hospitals where your GI physician can do it for you. Your local GP will be able to give you a reference when you are settled here. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Colonoscopy*

Thank you so much, RV. You are a godsend.
b


----------

